# Game Thread 3/1-3/7



## TM

Starts off with a good one tonight - West Virginia vs Georgetown.

Just saw this on twitter. Blow for the Hoyas...


> *AdamZagoria: *Tough loss for Georgetown. Hoyas star Austin Freeman out with stomach virus for West Va game tonight


----------



## TM

Is this season going to have any effect on Rick Barnes? Recruiting? Job Security? Anything?


----------



## TucsonClip

TM said:


> Is this season going to have any effect on Rick Barnes? Recruiting? Job Security? Anything?


Nope. This is what Barnes has always done, just without the top 5 ranking.

He recruits very well, coaches alright, but doesnt win the big ones. Texas obviously doesnt care that much or else he would have been gone. 

Someone I know said it best... Barnes has the best job in America. He has the facilities, the money, the contract, the recruiting base, the talent, and lower expectations from the AD and fan base than any other major program/sport in the country.


----------



## BlueBaron

True... Barnes has the most secure job in the country... basketball or football. He's safe for as long as he wants to be there. Florida and Vandy tonight should be a good one.


----------



## JuniorNoboa

BlueBaron said:


> True... Barnes has the most secure job in the country... basketball or football. He's safe for as long as he wants to be there. Florida and Vandy tonight should be a good one.


Really - I dont see him in trouble righr now, but it just seems as an odd and far fetched choice as most secure job.

Jim Boehiem has the court named after him in Syracuse. He is the coach as long as he wants. How about Coach K.

Perhaps you meant to see one of the easiest jobs to meet expectations.


----------



## TM

really good game between Florida-Vandy. Really a must-win for Florida at this point, especially after the loss to Georgia over the weekend.


----------



## HKF

Barnes has an easy job because the school recruits itself and he doesn't have to measure his success by constant trips to the Final Four. Although, the guy goes to the tournament every year. Unlike a place like Kentucky, they don't fire coaches for not reaching the Final Four. The school has no history of success like that in basketball.


----------



## HB

Massive underachiever

Anyways important game going on right now, expect a thread hopefully after the game is over.


----------



## TM

Would you have gone for a 3? I know he was wide open on the kick, but he also could have gone to the basket and maybe gotten a foul on the drive.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Ladies and Gentlemen...Mr John Jenkins.


----------



## HB

I dont know how I should feel right now


----------



## Geaux Tigers

That PG for Illinois is a guy that's really good. I saw a good game by him the other day too. What's his deal.


----------



## coolpohle

Michigan is so weird. One night they shoot 25% and then tonight they make eight threes and shoot 60% for the game. They also ended Minnesota's potential at-large hopes in the process.

Props to UTEP for winning the CUSA regular season tonight. They will be awfully good next year if all those guys stick around.


----------



## BlueBaron

JuniorNoboa said:


> Really - I dont see him in trouble righr now, but it just seems as an odd and far fetched choice as most secure job.
> 
> Jim Boehiem has the court named after him in Syracuse. He is the coach as long as he wants. How about Coach K.
> 
> Perhaps you meant to see one of the easiest jobs to meet expectations.


Yes that's what I meant. He could go 20-10 every year and not have to worry. Do that at Kentucky and you end up coaching Minnesota...


----------



## Nimreitz

Geaux Tigers said:


> That PG for Illinois is a guy that's really good. I saw a good game by him the other day too. What's his deal.


Demetri McCamey. 6'3'', good player, I think he leads the NCAA in assists, but definitely is blowing the Big Ten away in that category. Also can be a long range bomber. I think he's got a shot at the league, but no one else around here seems to think so.


----------



## coolpohle

Nimreitz said:


> Demetri McCamey. 6'3'', good player, I think he leads the NCAA in assists, but definitely is blowing the Big Ten away in that category. Also can be a long range bomber. I think he's got a shot at the league, but no one else around here seems to think so.


When he is on, he is sick. When they came into Wisconsin and won, he played one of the best games I've ever seen from an opposing player in the Kohl center. I don't think he'll make it at the next level because of his inconsistency. Against Minnesota, he was 1-12 from deep. Three of his last five games he has less than 10 points.


----------



## HB

I dont like the way Manny Harris plays, he forces a lot of shots. A LOT!


----------



## coolpohle

HB said:


> I dont like the way Manny Harris plays, he forces a lot of shots. A LOT!


He's a chucker no doubt, but in his defense - the other four Michigan starters combine to shoot less than 30% from deep. I think it's partly a lack of confidence in his supporting cast.


----------



## Nimreitz

HB said:


> I dont like the way Manny Harris plays, he forces a lot of shots. A LOT!


Yeah I don't like him either.


----------



## JuniorNoboa

Manny Harris was seemingly much better last year.

I cannot beleive that Notre Dame has held UConn to only 24 points through 28 minutes tonight. Notre Dame up by 8. What a great turnaround by the Irish. 

UConn is such a tease.


----------



## Nimreitz

Senior Night for Trevon Hughes and Jason Bohannon in Madison tonight. Would be great to see them announce that JP Gavinski (the stiff who completed that recruiting class who redshirted and has seen about 8 combined minutes since he's been here) will voluntarily give up his scholarship and not hold the program hostage. He's got 4 years of free tuition for doing literally nothing except holding his arms up in practice so guys could learn to shoot over a big body.


----------



## HB

I hope ND makes the tourney over Uconn


----------



## TM

^i believe that's exactly what will happen

UConn vs UNC in NIT title game??


----------



## JuniorNoboa

UNC would not make the NIT field as of now. 

UNC will probably get invited to the CBI... if that still exists.


----------



## HB

^That would be fun to watch

Lol this Greviez guy always makes me laugh. He's too interesting.


----------



## Nimreitz

Dear Grevis Vasquez,

It's not a no-look pass if you look at the guy, pass the ball, and then look away after the ball leaves your hand.

Your buddy,

Nim


----------



## TM

would that be the only CBI games to be televised on ESPN?

I'm waiting to watch the Duke game. surgery was today. i cant handle more pain if they get their butts kicked. haha


----------



## HB

Does Vasquez remind anyone of another ACC do it all player that played for NC state?


----------



## TM

julius hodge? hahaha


----------



## Nimreitz

Nothing like watching Jon Leuer dominate Iowa's 6'5'' front line. Blocks, Threes, Dunks, Mid-range, post moves.

EDIT: And Brennan Cougill is really really fat.


----------



## HB

TM said:


> julius hodge? hahaha


Ding ding ding


----------



## zagsfan20

This game is for a 1 seed for Duke.


----------



## coolpohle

zagsfan20 said:


> This game is for a 1 seed for Duke.


Not necessarily. If they lose tonight and win the ACC tourney, they'll still get a one. Plus, Kansas St. lost tonight and I don't think any Big Ten team is in consideration for a 1 after Hummel's injury. That means the only other teams that could potentially make the leap would be Nova and West Virginia. One of them would have to win the Big East tourney to get a one.


----------



## JuniorNoboa

And if Maryland wins this and gets to 13-3 in the ACC, they have to be thinking a 3 seed, despite a rather unimpressive OOC.


----------



## zagsfan20

coolpohle said:


> Not necessarily. If they lose tonight and win the ACC tourney, they'll still get a one. Plus, Kansas St. lost tonight and I don't think any Big Ten team is in consideration for a 1 after Hummel's injury. That means the only other teams that could potentially make the leap would be Nova and West Virginia. One of them would have to win the Big East tourney to get a one.


But a win here, almost guarantees it. If they win tonight they'll get a 1 seed even if they lose in the conference tourney.


----------



## zagsfan20

JuniorNoboa said:


> And if Maryland wins this and gets to 13-3 in the ACC, they have to be thinking a 3 seed, despite a rather unimpressive OOC.


You mean their home loss to William & Mary doesn't automatically make them a 12 seed?

/sarcasm/


----------



## TM

rushing the court???? what a bunch of losers


----------



## TYO23

I never though Id get emotional seeing a player leave...but when Sherron walked off the court. I teared up...but yeah we got a needed win over KSU...and Xavier played great.


----------



## TM

Maryland shot 50% from the field and 89% from the FT line?? Haha. That's the 5 team that shot out of their minds against the Blue Devils. Oh look, they have 5 total losses.


----------



## coolpohle

Why is it that I hear something about Syracuse's 2-3 zone at least five times a day on ESPN? It's good, but it's not anything special. There have been plenty of teams that have been efficient against it.


----------



## HB

I dont know how true this is, but there are reports MD fans were rioting in college park yesterday. First of all storming the court was somewhat silly, but I take it being senior night and vying for the title that could be overlooked, but rioting come on now...MD fans are some of the worst in the ACC though.


----------



## TM

i cant believe it

HB, i'm hoping that 1) Duke kills UNC on Saturday and 2) we rush the court afterwards. hahahaha


----------



## HB

Well you guys still think you are the premier college in basketball so you wont rush the court


----------



## TM

hahaha. i like it


----------



## coolpohle

Maybe people will start realizing how overrated Michigan St. is now.


----------



## bball2223

coolpohle said:


> Maybe people will start realizing how overrated Michigan St. is now.


Try living an hour away from State and having a bunch of friends go to MSU. I have been saying this since Carolina beat them, but none of them will give me my due. I hope a Battle game winner will set them back a few notches.


----------



## bball2223

Lucas with a great hustle play and it looks like State will survive again.


----------



## coolpohle

bball2223 said:


> Try living an hour away from State and having a bunch of friends go to MSU. I have been saying this since Carolina beat them, but none of them will give me my due. I hope a Battle game winner will set them back a few notches.


I swear if they didn't go the championship last year or had the name Minnesota on the front of their jerseys, everyone would have them as like an 8 seed right now.


----------



## SheriffKilla

Saturday schedule games to watch (all times EST):
Cincinnati @ Georgetown 12:00
Florida State @ Miami FL 12:00
West Virginia @ Villanova 12:00 
Nebraska @ Oklahoma State 1:30
Syracuse @ Louisville 2:00
Kansas @ Missouri 2:00
Virginia Tech @ Georgia Tech 4:00
Texas @ Baylor 4:00
Wintrhop @ Coastal Carolina 4:00 (Big South Championship)
Tennessee @ Mississippi State 6:00
East Tennessee State @ Mercer 6:00 (Atlantic Sun Championship)
Marshall @ Soutern Methodist 8:00 (Check out Hassan Whiteside, if you can find this game, I have a feeling he is gonna have a big game)
Morehead State @ Murray State 8:00 (Ohio Valley Championship)

I got West Virginia with the upset @ Villanova, Missouri over Kansas and Baylor over Texas in what will be in my opinion the 3 best games of the day.
Coastal Carolina, East Tennessee State and Murray State get automatic bids, with Murray State/Morehead State being the most interesting match up of the bunch.


----------



## SheriffKilla

I have no idea why I said WVU is gonna win, forgot how well Villanova matchs up against them..
Anyway when Villanova plays D like this they are a final 4 team..
Yarou a pretty big addition for them. Remember he was a top 15 prospect, should be a pretty damn good player down the line


----------



## HKF

Well I said Nova was going to sweep West Virginia because they have poor guard play.


----------



## SheriffKilla

wow a pathetic 1st half by both teams, in the first 10 minutes Nova was playing pretty good D but since than both teams have been absolutely terrible, turnovers, missed lay ups, and shooting freethrows like they are half courts... its sad to watch 2 top 10 teams struggling this bad, especially West Virginia since they are actually one of the best offensive teams in the nation


----------



## SheriffKilla

Tie game with 12 minutes
Teams are taking turns playing worse than the other, 
Ok WVU is playing pretty good in the start of the 2nd but Villanova is looking really bad right now
Hopefully since its a close game now both teams can get it going and make it interesting


----------



## SheriffKilla

This maybe the best Ive seen Wellington Smith play.
15 points may not seem like much but he isnt known for his offense and on the road against the number 9 team in the country in March.. its impressive.


----------



## HKF

And people think the NBA has bad officiating. They must not watch college. This WVU-Nova game is an abomination.


----------



## SheriffKilla

I prefer college officiating, its more incosistent and officials make some really bad calls but at least they let them play. Some NBA games are just straight up FT shootouts.
Huge shot by Butler BTW...


----------



## HKF

Seriously Bob Huggins please recruit a point guard.


----------



## SheriffKilla

Is Butler retarted or pretending to be?lol
Props to Fisher though, OT baby...


----------



## JuniorNoboa

Turned into a pretty good game in the second half.

Scottie Reynolds is the best last minute player in the country.

Devin Ebanks is a moron.


----------



## Jonathan Watters

HKF said:


> And people think the NBA has bad officiating. They must not watch college. This WVU-Nova game is an abomination.


Didn't turn it on until final 5 minutes...but that offensive foul call on Fisher was disgusting. Ticky tack call to begin with, in a late game situation where more contact is generally allowed, and rewards the defender for completely flopping.

Then the same guy swallows his whistle when WV is inbounding on the final play and there is a much more blatant push off. 

Disgusting. Ref couldn't have done more to ruin the ending if he were trying. Shouldn't be allowed to officiate if he's going to pull that crap.


----------



## HKF

Just for perspective Gus Johnson has been all over the officials since the second half began (for too many whistles) and both coaches have received technical fouls. It has been a bad performance by these guys.


----------



## SheriffKilla

JuniorNoboa said:


> Turned into a pretty good game in the second half.
> 
> Scottie Reynolds is the best last minute player in the country.
> 
> Devin Ebanks is a moron.


If you are talking about the last play of regulation that was butler


----------



## HKF

Kevin Jones has been big on the offensive boards.


----------



## HKF

fjkdsi said:


> If you are talking about the last play of regulation that was butler


Ebanks is the one who shot the half-court shot (at the buzzer). he didn't know the time and score.


----------



## JuniorNoboa

fjkdsi said:


> Is Butler retarted or pretending to be?lol
> Props to Fisher though, OT baby...


Talking about retards, I have taken the label off Jardine, and have taken to your assessment. He really has been an outstanding player as of late and really all year, the last few games has really added a major spark off the bench, being the best or one of the best player in the first half - he did it against Nova, WVU and now today (and I am sure there are more ganes then that). I now think of him as an amazing asset, rather then an inconsistent player who does boners at the end of games.


----------



## HKF

Kevin Jones again.


----------



## HKF

It would be nice if CBS would give us some kind of idea as to what's happening in the Kansas-Missouri game. I mean we're gonna miss the entire first half with no score updates or nothing.


----------



## SheriffKilla

HKF said:


> Ebanks is the one who shot the half-court shot (at the buzzer). he didn't know the time and score.


Could have sworn that was Butler, but I guess I was wrong, Im watching on the computer and its not the best quality and I got it on mute


----------



## HKF

Amazing can't get a shot up against a zone. Fantastic defense.


----------



## JuniorNoboa

It was definetely Ebanks - in with HKF


----------



## HKF

Butler got away with a walk.


----------



## Jonathan Watters

BLATANT travel. He practically dragged his pivot foot across the ref's face. And then they call a foul on Villanova?


----------



## Jonathan Watters

HKF said:


> Butler got away with a walk.


It was actually two travels.


----------



## HKF

Stokes ties the ball game.


----------



## SheriffKilla

Damn this game is getting really good. Everytime I start thinking one team is getting an edge the other team goes down and get a big basket


----------



## JuniorNoboa

The Big East has two huge bubble games going on right now too:

UConn down 22-21 to USF with six to go. Alot of people have tossed aside USF, but go to 9-9 they have a shot anyway. 

Notre DAme down 19-15 to Marquette with five to go.

And Louisville hanging around with Syracuse, SU up three.

Add in this great WVU game and some meaningful games - but seem to all be grind them out affairs.


----------



## HKF

Funky offensive set, but it worked.


----------



## SheriffKilla

And no offense to Reynolds he is the better player from the 2 but DaSean Butler is more clutch IMO


----------



## HKF

Can't be mad at that look, just didn't knock it down.


----------



## JuniorNoboa

Sosa just attempts about a 32 footer with 8 seconds left on the clock. Its senior day... any chance he is actually graduating


----------



## HKF

Syracuse is going to have their hands full this game.


----------



## SheriffKilla

Oh man, when Kansas is hitting their stride they are like a pro team out there.. 16 to 0 run to finish the 1st half


----------



## HKF

Kansas blowing it open, but the one thing about Mizzou at home, they are dangerous.


----------



## JuniorNoboa

Rick Jackson could be a 15-9-3 guy on many teams.


----------



## bball2223

USF up by 11 now. With the ND loss and if they don't comeback today were looking at UConn having to win the BE torunament to have any shot at getting in correct?


----------



## SheriffKilla

I know it sounds outrageous with Wesley Johnson around but sometimes I think Jackson is gonna end up the best player from that team when its all said and done


----------



## HKF

bball2223 said:


> USF up by 11 now. With the ND loss and if they don't comeback today were looking at UConn having to win the BE torunament to have any shot at getting in correct?


I would think so. UConn would probably have to win 4 games and make it to the Finals.


----------



## HB

NIT bound


----------



## bball2223

Dominique Jones just put somebody on a poster.


----------



## TM

Wow UVA played MD really close.

Did you guys see that Landesberg has been suspended for the season?


----------



## croco

This game is gonna go down to the wire.


----------



## SheriffKilla

Louisville is just killing the zone right now, Boeheim needs to make some sort of adjustment..


----------



## TM

Marcus Morris just slammed into that sign. Broke the light and the sign. Hope he's ok.


----------



## TM

fjkdsi said:


> Louisville is just killing the zone right now, Boeheim needs to make some sort of adjustment..


Does Louisville just have their number or is this something to be concerned with for the Cuse?


----------



## SheriffKilla

About Landesberg, suspended for the season my ***... more like suspended for 2 games 
Something tells me they were aware of this earlier and waited til the last possibile moment to suspend him


----------



## JuniorNoboa

TM said:


> Does Louisville just have their number or is this something to be concerned with for the Cuse?


Not a major concern to me - Cardss shooting out of their ***. Last game at Freedom Hall, adding momentum as well.


----------



## SheriffKilla

TM said:


> Does Louisville just have their number or is this something to be concerned with for the Cuse?


Louisville doing their thing but Syracuse has had some poor performances the last few weeks for a team that is trying to go to the Final 4


----------



## HB

I told you guys Siva was special...#payattention


----------



## bball2223

Notre Dame is shooting 1-16 from 3 point range, but their only down by 3.


----------



## kansasalumn

Missouri 40 min of hell? seems like Kansas is that team today


----------



## SheriffKilla

And there is the adjustment, Boeheim coming out with the press, they got the steal but couldnt get the basket


----------



## bball2223

Tory Jackson just adds to the long list of guards that have gotten progressively worse under Coach Brey.


----------



## HB

Pitino is still the best coach in the Bluegrass state


----------



## TM

HB said:


> I told you guys Siva was special...#payattention


streaky NY streetballer... #notimpressed


----------



## SheriffKilla

this Kuric guys is just killing Syracuse, and Rautins is making some questionable decisions today


----------



## JuniorNoboa

And Syracuse is overall getting better looks, missing chippies, and Louisville hitting shots out of their ***. Until the last five minutes, when the momentum from the crowd just took over, and Lousiville really outplayed them.

Not too mcuh Concern from this result. Its a road loss against a top 50 team - first one of the year,


----------



## HB

TM said:


> streaky NY streetballer... #notimpressed


Actually he's from Washington state...its the other guy who's from NY and he's seriously all over the place.

Before someone questions my best coach in KY comment, if Tino had the prospects Cal had, there's no doubt in my mind they would win everything. They'd easily dominate the Big East...easily!


----------



## TM

^ya, hes from like Seattle isn't he? still dont think he's consistent enough. But I guess that's kind of been Louisville as a whole this year.


----------



## SheriffKilla

Plenty of easy Dunks and open 3s for Louisville too...
In Big 12 news James Anderson is making a run for top 10 pick status and Kansas making a statement this week beating Kansas State by 17 and now Missouri up 20+ with 2 minutes left


----------



## bball2223

Carleton Scott hits a 3 to send it into OT. This win would probably secure an at-large bid for ND.


----------



## TM

JuniorNoboa said:


> And Syracuse is overall getting better looks, missing chippies, and Louisville hitting shots out of their ***. Until the last five minutes, when the momentum from the crowd just took over, and Lousiville really outplayed them.
> 
> Not too mcuh Concern from this result. Its a road loss against a top 50 team - first one of the year,


So if they today, the lose their 1st game of the Big East - no concern for loss of momentum?? Only ask cause the same thing happened to Duke JJ's senior year. Didn't work out so well. Lost vs. UNC, lost in ACC tournament before the Finals... lost in Sweet 16.


----------



## bball2223

TM said:


> ^ya, hes from like Seattle isn't he? still dont think he's consistent enough. But I guess that's kind of been Louisville as a whole this year.


Plus he is only a freshman who is coming off the bench. I would expect him to become much more consistent once he takes over the starting spot next year.


----------



## TM

oh geez. Louisville is gonna rush the court, aren't they? so stupid


----------



## SheriffKilla

Yeah ,Silva will be better but he will really ever be better than Sosa


----------



## HB

Louisville SHOULD have rushed the court. Momentous day, but they've got some class, winning isn't new to them. Kinda wish I were there though, that place will be crazy.


----------



## JuniorNoboa

TM said:


> So if they today, the lose their 1st game of the Big East - no concern for loss of momentum?? Only ask cause the same thing happened to Duke JJ's senior year. Didn't work out so well. Lost vs. UNC, lost in ACC tournament before the Finals... lost in Sweet 16.


1. One game. They haven`t loss the other game, so why presume how it will impact momentum.. 
2. Losing before the conference tourney finals. didn`t seem to bother 2009 UNC, 2005 UHC, or 2003 Orange.
2, Low correlation between conference tournament success (taking two equally seeded teams) and tournament success.

At the end of the day they are 28-3, going to be a one seed, have a great shot at making the final four, and their is only one team that is better then them in Kansas. I am going to enjoy it, and not over analyze or worry about one result.


----------



## TM

Fair enough. You're the one that said they wouldn't win the Big East, so I was just sayin....


----------



## bball2223

Notre Dame beats Marquette 63-60 in OT. This puts them in right bracketology guys? Or do they need a win in the BE tournament?


----------



## JuniorNoboa

Notre Dame beats Marquette on the road - add this to a Georgetown road win last week. I think they are more likely then not in at this point.

Beating Pitt, UConn, Georgetown and Marquette in the last four games is really impressive. Although the committee says the last 12 games is not worth more then games played in November now... it is still hard to see how this cannot pass the eyeball test, with all the other crap bubble teams are throwing up.

Hard to fathom this was going to happené


----------



## JuniorNoboa

TM said:


> Fair enough. You're the one that said they wouldn't win the Big East, so I was just sayin....


Gotcha. I may want Syracuse to do a little better now in New York though!!


----------



## TM

ND = lock, especially this yr compared to the rest of the field thats in their position


----------



## TM

JuniorNoboa said:


> Gotcha. I may want Syracuse to do a little better now in New York though!!


I seriously doubt theyre going to disappoint. just cause the rest would be nice, Boeheim is gonn have them playing hard.


----------



## SheriffKilla

Favors has really improved through the season looks completely different now than that confused youngster in the start of ACC play...
16 and 10 the last 4 games and playing pretty well today


----------



## HKF

South Florida is a dangerous team. I think they are the #9 seed and will face DePaul, then Syracuse. Should be interesting if they beat the Cuse (which I don't think they will, but still).


----------



## bball2223

JuniorNoboa said:


> Notre Dame beats Marquette on the road - add this to a Georgetown road win last week. I think they are more likely then not in at this point.
> 
> Beating Pitt, UConn, Georgetown and Marquette in the last four games is really impressive. Although the committee says the last 12 games is not worth more then games played in November now... it is still hard to see how this cannot pass the eyeball test, with all the other crap bubble teams are throwing up.
> 
> Hard to fathom this was going to happené


4 RPI top 50 teams in a row. If they get one at the Garden next week they should be a lock.


----------



## HKF

I misspoke, South Florida if they beat DePaul would next face Georgetown, who will be the #8 seed.


----------



## JuniorNoboa

Here is the Big East Tournament Standings with one game left Seton Hall at Providence. Win or lose Seton Hall will be the number ten seed, although I am sure they would much prefer being 9-9 rathen then 8-10. If Providence wins they would get the 14th seed and Rutgers would get the fifteenth seed.

I am going to assume Seton Hall wins. Here are the groups to get to the semis.

Group ONE
9 South Florida vs 16 Depaul
Winner vs 8 Georgetown
Winner vs 1 Syracuse

If South Florida makes it out of that group, they are in the tourney.... slight chance if they get through Georgetown.

GROUP TWO
10 Seton Hall vs 15 Providence
Winner vs 7 Notre Dame
Winner vs 2 West Virginia

If Seton Hall is 9-9 and runs that entire gauntlet they would be in. Beating only Providence and Notre Dame, would be like USF - USF would have better wins, but worst losses as well. Notre Dame should be fine with a one and out, but to be safe should win one game.

GROUP THREE

11 Cincy vs 14 Rutgers
Winner vs 6 Louisville
Winner vs 3 Villanova

Cincy may have an outside shot at getting in if it took out Louisville and Nova, due to their OOC... but its not happening.

GROUP FOUR

12 Uconn vs 13 St Johns
Winner vs 5 Marquette
Winner vs 4 Pitt

I do not think beating Marquette and Pitt would be enough for UConn - beating Syracuse after that would raise enough eyebrows though.


----------



## HKF

Big East would get 10 teams? It's more likely that Seton Hall loses one of these next two games.


----------



## SheriffKilla

Marquette/Syracuse
West Virginia/Louisville
Final 4

West Virginia over Marquette for the championship


----------



## JuniorNoboa

HKF said:


> Big East would get 10 teams? It's more likely that Seton Hall loses one of these next two games.


10 is a possibility, but I dont think of any of those teams win three in a row. At the end of the day the most likely scenario is eight.


----------



## Nimreitz

I was at the Marquette-Notre Dame game, and honestly... I have no idea how it was even competitive. Marquette was horrendous offensively. Not a single ND player stood out, not even Harangody (although he played limited minutes). There was such a discrepancy in talent that MU should have won by 30. But screw the eye test, lord knows Wisconsin never passes it, those wins mean ND should make the Tournament. I don't think you can even argue at this point.


----------



## HKF

Watching Baylor is like watching a video game team. So many athletes, so much quickness, just some fun basketball. Oh and if Georgia Tech loses this game to VaTech and drops to 7-9, I don't know how they are still considered in the tournament.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Acy is so fun to watch!


----------



## JuniorNoboa

The four oclock games may be brutal for the bubble.

Ole Miss losing at Arkansas, down two in the last minute
Rhode Isalnd is losing to UMASS!!... down two with three to go,

And finally Georgia Tech will lose at home to Virgina Tech to fall to 7-9... and with nothing huge OOC, I think they played there way out.

Notre Dame is becoming safer and safer. And Memphis with a top 75 win against Tulsa, also moves up the chain alot today.


----------



## HKF

Baylor is a team you don't want to play in the NCAA tournament. With Jones, Acy, Udoh, Lomers in the paint, they are big team that blocks a ton of shots.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

HKF said:


> Baylor is a team you don't want to play in the NCAA tournament. With Jones, Acy, Udoh, Lomers in the paint, they are big team that blocks a ton of shots.


Yeah but don't ignore those guards. Tweety Carter is a senior and he knows how to run the team. And Dunn is really dangerous. They are built for a tourney run.


----------



## JuniorNoboa

Baylor will be dangerous and as you said they are an exciting athletic team - depending on how close out in the B12T, they will be between a 2 and a 4 seed. Make the Big 12 Semis and they are a three for sure, and win the tourney and they are a two. 

Rhode Island with a massive blowup and they lose to 4-11 UMASS!! The A-10 board must be a bit of a train wreck right now.

Georgia Tech officially loses.

Ole Miss pulled it out in the end agaisnt Arkansas, and while there resume is not that alluring, those two losses above really help them.


----------



## rebelsun

I am officially gay for Baylor hoops - the most fun to watch in college. They should be just as entertaining next year.


----------



## HKF

RebelSun said:


> I am officially gay for Baylor hoops - the most fun to watch in college. They should be just as entertaining next year.


I have probably watched 15-18 of their games this year. They just play basketball that is hella entertaining.


----------



## zagsfan20

Texas is a joke. Has there ever been a team that was ranked #1 midway through the season that has fallen as far as them?


----------



## ATLien

Georgia Tech loses at home. LMAO


----------



## bball2223

fjkdsi said:


> Favors has really improved through the season looks completely different now than that confused youngster in the start of ACC play...
> 16 and 10 the last 4 games and playing pretty well today


He finished with 18, 9, and 4. He only got 7 shots today too. This is a top 5 pick and you only get him 7 shots. Heck he has only had 6 games this year in which he has gotten double-digit shot attempts. I mean he is scoring 12 a game on 8 shots at a 60% clip. That's some pretty damn good efficiency. Hewitt wasted his talent this year, hopefully Favors keeps working because his potential is through the damn roof.


----------



## HKF

Hopefully Georgia Tech fires Hewitt. Guy got lucky in 04.


----------



## HB

They should fire their coach, he hasnt gotten that team anywhere with all the talent he brings in.


----------



## rebelsun

HKF said:


> I have probably watched 15-18 of their games this year. They just play basketball that is hella entertaining.


Yeah, I love ESPN 360. Drew 'gets it,' IMO, in terms of recruiting and roster-building strategy. He gets athleticism and talent at every position. If you can just get that talent to play with intelligence and as a team, the sky is the limit.


----------



## TM

He only kept his job this year because he got Favors to sign up. What happens now that Favors is gone? I seriously doubt they keep him.


----------



## ATLien

TM said:


> He only kept his job this year because he got Favors to sign up. What happens now that Favors is gone? I seriously doubt they keep him.


He still has two years remaining on his contract, I think. Don't know if GT is able to buy him out


----------



## bball2223

TM said:


> He only kept his job this year because he got Favors to sign up. What happens now that Favors is gone? I seriously doubt they keep him.


They will probably keep him if GT makes the tourney. Next year will be the last straw, that team is going to be terrible. They lose two first round talents and their guards are a mess. No distributors and a bunch of guys who love to shoot.


----------



## JuniorNoboa

zagsfan20 said:


> Texas is a joke. Has there ever been a team that was ranked #1 midway through the season that has fallen as far as them?


Not quite as bad, but Wake Forest took a pretty nice dump after reaching number one last year.


----------



## zagsfan20

bball2223 said:


> Tory Jackson just adds to the long list of guards that have gotten progressively worse under Coach Brey.


I'd say Quinn and Chris Thomas got better.


----------



## JuniorNoboa

Miss St blowing a great opportunity, to get a big win at home against Tennessee.

Does anybody other then Notre Dame and Memphis want an at large...


----------



## JuniorNoboa

zagsfan20 said:


> I'd say Quinn and Chris Thomas got better.


Perhaps Quinn - but I am pretty sure Thomas got worse, and his NBA prospects got worse each year.


----------



## TM

fjkdsi said:


> About Landesberg, suspended for the season my ***... more like suspended for 2 games
> Something tells me they were aware of this earlier and waited til the last possibile moment to suspend him


ESPN already starting to confirm what my initial thoughts about the whole situation...

*Landesberg's time at UVA ending?*

Possibly declaring for the draft. ESPN has him projected as a possible late first-rounder.


----------



## zagsfan20

JuniorNoboa said:


> Perhaps Quinn - but I am pretty sure Thomas got worse, and his NBA prospects got worse each year.


I never really looked at him as a NBA prospect to begin with. Too small and doesn't have the quickness that smaller guards like Lawson, Ford and Flynn had to get away with it. I understood that he was strictly a good college player from the get go.


----------



## bball2223

JuniorNoboa said:


> Perhaps Quinn - but I am pretty sure Thomas got worse, and his NBA prospects got worse each year.


I meant to say PG's. Zags has a point on Quinn, but he also only ran the point for one season. He would have regressed if he was the full-time point guard any longer than that. Thomas went from an all-american level talent his sophomore year to just an average Big East PG by his senior year. The injury hurt him, but even his junior year he stunk at times. Tory Jackson is just following that trend. He looked like a possible NBA guard after his sophomore year, but now he is just an average player. 

Matt Carroll is the only guard who seemed to progress all that much and he was a spot-up shooter. If your a point guard your going to seemingly get worse every year under Brey.


----------



## zagsfan20

TM said:


> ESPN already starting to confirm what my initial thoughts about the whole situation...
> 
> *Landesberg's time at UVA ending?*
> 
> Possibly declaring for the draft. *ESPN has him projected as a possible late first-rounder*.


I don't see it.


----------



## zagsfan20

bball2223 said:


> I meant to say PG's. Zags has a point on Quinn, but he also only ran the point for one season. He would have regressed if he was the full-time point guard any longer than that. Thomas went from an all-american level talent his sophomore year to just an average Big East PG by his senior year. The injury hurt him, but even his junior year he stunk at times. Tory Jackson is just following that trend. He looked like a possible NBA guard after his sophomore year, but now he is just an average player.
> 
> Matt Carroll is the only guard who seemed to progress all that much and he was a spot-up shooter. If your a point guard your going to seemingly get worse every year under Brey.


Thats really not a bad track record. At least not enough to say he ruins point guards.


----------



## HKF

Brey has put two guys into the NBA (Quinn & Carroll). I mean before that they had Monty Williams and Pat Garrity. Actually Rob Kurz had a cup of coffee too. For the most part Brey isn't getting NBA talent.


----------



## zagsfan20

HKF said:


> Brey has put two guys into the NBA (Quinn & Carroll). I mean before that they had Monty Williams and Pat Garrity. Actually Rob Kurz had a cup of coffee too. For the most part Brey isn't getting NBA talent.


What about Ryan Humphrey and Troy Murphy? Both were Brey guys.


----------



## HKF

zagsfan20 said:


> What about Ryan Humphrey and Troy Murphy? Both were Brey guys.


Murphy played only one year for Mike Brey before going to the pros. He was recruited by Matt Doherty, but you can count him too, I suppose. Good call on Humphrey.


----------



## ATLien

bball2223 said:


> They will probably keep him if GT makes the tourney. Next year will be the last straw, that team is going to be terrible. They lose two first round talents and their guards are a mess. No distributors and a bunch of guys who love to shoot.


Shumpert is capable of looking good, just too inconsistent


----------



## HKF

I was watching this Manhattan-Siena game and man were the Manhattan players trash-talking like nobodies business. Of course after all the talking, Siena blew them out. Didn't make much sense to me though. Why talk so much if you can't back it up?


----------



## bball2223

zagsfan20 said:


> Thats really not a bad track record. At least not enough to say he ruins point guards.


It's not a bad track record in theory, but his point guards seem to regress every year (at least the ones who start 2+ years). He has a solid group of guards every year, because his offense is purely guard oriented, but the two PG's who have started for 2+ years strictly at the 1 (Thomas/Jackson) got worse after their sophomore years. Chris Thomas was one of the best PG's in college basketball his sophomore year then he fell off considerably. Tory Jackson is playing the best stretch since his sophomore year (started once Harangody went out coincidentally), but he has been not as good as he was in the past a good majority of this season.

I'm not saying he ruins them, just that PG's really don't get better playing for him. He always has a decent group of guards, but it seems the longer they play under him the more they seem to regress. If Chris Thomas and Tory Jackson continued to improve off of their underclassmen play they would both at the very least have gotten drafted, or received NBA looks. He does a great job with spot-up shooters, but PG's he could do better in that regard. Just something I noticed while watching the game today. I would rather he start caring for defense then to worry about a slight drop-off from his PG's each year they play under him.

Maybe this was a little over the top considering Thomas got hurt and Brey has built the entire team around Harangody since Jackson's been there, but it just kinda irks me to see Thomas and Jackson not continue to progress.


----------



## bball2223

What seed is BYU looking at right now?


----------



## TM

i believe our guys have them between 3-5


----------



## HKF

Miss State's performance was quite pathetic tonight.


----------



## TM

Just got a twitter update. Might want to check 360 if you have it...



> ESPN_CollHoops: Upset Alert: #*5 Kansas State trails Iowa State, 71-68 with under 4 min left* in the Octagon of Doom. Check out the ending on espn360.com.


----------



## HKF

Watching the Hofstra-Northeastern 2OT game right now.


----------



## HKF

Kansas State down 3 with 50 seconds left.


----------



## HKF

Kansas State is totally a team to pick against in the tournament. They have practically zero tournament experience and seem prone to let bad teams hang around.


----------



## HKF

Say goodnight to Dayton. The only hope the A-10 has for four bids IMO, is if Charlotte, Rhode Island or Dayton win the tournament.


----------



## JuniorNoboa

*BUBBLE BUSTER ALERT*

Butler is only up three in the Horizon Semfinl against Milwaukee, 50-47, with seven minutes to go.


----------



## bball2223

Murray State looks like they will be the fourth team in the tournament, they are up by 11 late in the OVC championship game.


----------



## JuniorNoboa

Butler trying to pull away. Up six, with 3:30 to go, and at the line.


----------



## Diable

Butler lost in their tournament last year didn't they? It would just knock out a really weak bubble team if they lost in the tournament this year.


----------



## JuniorNoboa

UAB up seven *at UTEP* with less then minutes to go. That would be a huge road victory that probably puts them back in, after losing to Memphis earlier this week.

After today, ther may even be three CUSA teams in.


----------



## JuniorNoboa

Diable said:


> Butler lost in their tournament last year didn't they? It would just knock out a really weak bubble team if they lost in the tournament this year.


2009 they lost to Cleveland St in the semis, after a 15-3 regular season. Got a nine seed.

2007 they lost to Wright St after a 13-3 regular season. They received a five seed.


----------



## HKF

Cleveland State won the title game on Butler's homecourt a year ago (beating Butler) and UTEP held serve which means they are in. I sure hope they don't get stuck with a 8-9 game. They are least a 7 seed IMO.


----------



## JuniorNoboa

I think UTEP will get at least a seven. They achieved a 15-1 record, despite an unbalanced schedule that was really against them. They only played the worst four teams in the leauge once, and had to play all the top 100 teams on the road.


----------



## BallStateCards

Re: Kuric

I'll be honest, I was a bit uneasy when he chose Louisville (where he originally agreed to go as a preferred walk on). I actually thought SIU would be his choice, they started recruiting him extremely early on in his high school career, and I know there was interest from Duke as a walk on. I think when IU offered him, UL offered the scholarship.

Point is, he chose to go to Louisville knowing full well it may take a good while to get his opportunities, so it's nice to see it finally come together for him. He was the best player (and only college prospect) on a team that spent a good chunk of the season ranked #1 ahead of Tyler Zeller's Washington squad that featured another 6'11" standout (Seth Coy, the ETSU player who died in a car wreck last summer)... Although, Memorial ended up losing to them at Regionals because Kyle was our tallest guy... at 6'4". On the national landscape, he's an unknown, but dude's motus operandi has been dunking and knocking down threes for most of his basketball life. He started the year off cold, something that happens to a LOT of bench players, but he worked his *** off to earn playing time. 

Memorial grads don't really have a men's basketball legacy in Division I, and we all celebrated yesterday.


----------



## TM

Florida stinks and UK is playing great, Cal is going to be able to get some of the non-starters some good PT today in a semi-meaningful game. That can only help the Cats.


----------



## HKF

Somehow Florida staying in this.


----------



## bball2223

Great pass by Parsons!


----------



## Jonathan Watters

NM, sorry.


----------



## HKF

I am still trying to figure out how Evansville beat both Northern Iowa and Wichita State.


----------



## TM

This Wisconsin-Illinois game has been really good. Pretty important game (momentum-wise) for both teams. Check it out if you aren't watching Kobe/Superman


----------



## bball2223

I really like this Northern Iowa team to win a game or two in the tournament.


----------



## HKF

I think UNI has a lot of talent, but someone needs to explain to me why with a ten-man roster do they not press? They keep teams in the game with their slowdown approach. If you have ten players who get PT, you should probably up the tempo and wear out lesser opponents. They are going to be in a close game for the second year in a row (in the tourney) and it will probably end with a loss.


----------



## Nimreitz

TM said:


> This Wisconsin-Illinois game has been really good. Pretty important game (momentum-wise) for both teams. Check it out if you aren't watching Kobe/Superman


Jon Leuer is awesome.


----------



## Rather Unique

HKF said:


> I think UNI has a lot of talent, but someone needs to explain to me why with a ten-man roster do they not press? They keep teams in the game with their slowdown approach. If you have ten players who get PT, you should probably up the tempo and wear out lesser opponents. They are going to be in a close game for the second year in a row (in the tourney) and it will probably end with a loss.


Alot depends on the type of personnel, not just if you run 10 deep. if they don't have the athletes/length to keep up and cause problems on man press or even a zone press, they could get burned way too easily.

Also, if your ball-handlers aren't that great and you up the tempo, it could cause a bunch of unecessary turnovers, so it could pretty much off-set any progress you make w/ a press and act like a double-edged sword. 

I'm not too schooled on UNI since last year, so i can't tell you whether any this applies or not. But i definitely know what you mean about the slow pace keeping teams in the game, based off last yr.


----------



## Rather Unique

Nimreitz said:


> Jon Leuer is awesome.


Dude has looked impressive today, he's scored in about 10 different ways.


----------



## HKF

ESPN 360 is a piece of a ****. I am watching the VCU-ODU ot game and the video just switches me to Stony Brook-Boston U and there was 34 seconds left. Unreal, now I am listening to some radio of it.


----------



## bball2223

Raymar Morgan is outscoring the entire Michigan team right now. He has 17, and MSU leads 42-14.


----------



## kansasalumn

HKF said:


> ESPN 360 is a piece of a ****. I am watching the VCU-ODU ot game and the video just switches me to Stony Brook-Boston U and there was 34 seconds left. Unreal, now I am listening to some radio of it.


even on 360 ESPN screws up


----------



## HKF

Oooh wee, Michigan sucks a fat one. What happened this year?


----------



## TM

Just a huge disappointment. I wonder if Harris will bolt early.


----------



## Rather Unique

Wake gets a much needed win tonight against Clemson after a 4 game losing streak.


----------



## bball2223

HKF said:


> Oooh wee, Michigan sucks a fat one. What happened this year?


They play pretty poor defense and they rely way too much on outside shooting, and those shots were not falling for them this year. Harris and Sims are also not as consistent as they were last year. Beilein has quite a job in front of him with Sims and likely Harris both done after this year.


----------



## BallStateCards

HKF said:


> I am still trying to figure out how Evansville beat both Northern Iowa and Wichita State.


Colt Ryan. Get familiar.

Actually, Evansville's always had a knack for pulling off the occasional bull**** win. I remember when Clint Cuffle put the locks on Kyle Korver and knocked Creighton off. ESPN had to use local TV footage that was beyond awful.


----------

